# Stereomix und CD-Player werden bei "Aufnahmegeräte" nicht angezeigt (unter Windows 7)



## Firefly (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mir kürzlich Windows 7 zugelegt.
Wenn ich unten auf den weißen Lautsprecher klicke -> "Aufnahmegeräte" erscheinen bei mir nicht Stereomix und CD-Player, wie es mit XP immer der Fall war. Ich habe "Deaktivierte Geräte anzeigen" und "Getrennte Geräte anzeigen" bereits mit einem Häckchen ausgewählt, doch aus welchem Grund auch immer erscheinen die Dinge nicht. Weiß jemand, was ich tun soll?

Ich hab mal einen Screen gemacht: http://i45.tinypic.com/20ztkj6.jpg

Liebe Grüße


----------

